

Mother's Day Gift: A Tumblr Blog and Custom Domain/Email - randylubin
http://blog.randylubin.com/post/22681334980/give-mom-a-web-presence?og=1&fb_action_ids=900068333712&fb_action_types=tumblr-feed%3Apost&fb_source=aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582

======
ChrisHugh
Good idea, but only if ur Mom is tech savvy.

